# N.e. 12/30/07



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

What are you guys getting from this storm?
Here at the Northshore nothing at 8.30pm but 6-10" expected


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

Started snowing here in Hartford about an hour ago. It's just now starting to stick because the ground is not frozen. Expecting about 7"'s


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

saying like 4-8" for us i think. not much.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

NEPA 5-8 inchs higher in the mountains


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

*just started*

It just started out here in my area so im,off to bed will i got time.Be safe everyone.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

It's snowing like crazy out right now. I've heard 6-10"+ here. I'm hitting the hay in a few minutes.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

sir spaniourd;472339 said:


> What are you guys getting from this storm?
> Here at the Northshore nothing at 8.30pm but 6-10" expected


Looks like 6-10 here...I can't sleep so I'm back online...alarm set for 3:30am


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

Saying 5-10" for Downeast Maine. There is about 5" on the ground now....at this rate I wouldn't be surprised if we get more then that payup payup


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

last i heard we were in 5-8" range, thismorning, 2" of slushy crap :\


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

Embalmer;472792 said:


> last i heard we were in 5-8" range, thismorning, 2" of slushy crap :\


Yup...same here...only 3-5 inches of slushy crap...gorram weather people...grrrr....!


----------



## Jto89 (Apr 7, 2005)

everybody was saying something diffrent from 1" all the way to plus 10". woke up a 3:30 this morning and looked out side to see nothing on the ground. we ended up getting all rain


----------



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

we got 6-8 so. maine from the last one and now its picking up again


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

PlowMan03;472694 said:


> Saying 5-10" for Downeast Maine. There is about 5" on the ground now....at this rate I wouldn't be surprised if we get more then that payup payup


What part of Downeast Maine are you in??


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

MSS Mow;474159 said:


> What part of Downeast Maine are you in??


About 15-20 minuets away from Ellsworth, I live closer to Blue Hill.

Where are you located at?


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

Ended up with 2" of heavy* WET* snow 12/31/07

Today it started off at 1:15pm as heavy snow with temp. @ 37 and left half an inch of slush on the roads after snowing heavy for about two hours, then it turned to rain and the slush was gone in about half an hour. Temp has never gone below 32 all day. 36 right now. Looks like another salt run tonight when the temp is supposed to dip below freezing.


----------



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

just got back from a round of moving the ol' white stuff. 7-8 inches in my driveway, only 2 where my customers are... so that sucks. oh well. kinda dark so i only took a couple pics at my house.

the first is my dad in front of a bank ive stacked this year with some fresh from tonight
the second is a shot out my windshield with visibility pretty poor this afternoon


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

PlowMan03;474216 said:


> About 15-20 minuets away from Ellsworth, I live closer to Blue Hill.
> 
> Where are you located at?


I'm in the Machias area. We got hammered payup last night. A foot plus!!!! payup Not to mention the 8 inches we got on Monday. payup


----------



## saabman (Sep 20, 2007)

In Sebago we got 13 inches last night on top of 9 inches from the Sunday storm. Looks like an old time Maine winter. By my count 54 inches fell here in December.


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

I think out of both storms we got about 10" if not more then that. Driving over some of the roads down here is just like a washboard


----------

